# Dandelions



## D3KNikki (May 3, 2010)

spring has sprung...ACHOOOOO (sneeze) :lmao:


1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.


----------



## dab_20 (May 3, 2010)

Wish spring has sprung here... 

As for the photos... as you probably know has been done many, many times before. I'd love to see some more interesting compositions, thinking outside the box. I know it can be difficult!!
Good technicalities otherwise... I would crop off a little from one side on the second photo, as it is spot on in the middle which makes it a bit boring.


----------



## D3KNikki (May 10, 2010)

Thank you Dab. Appreciate the CC.  Have a good one.


----------



## Shooter1 (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Dab20 I did a similar shot with a milkweed for a college photo essay back in 1978. My instructor told me the same thing, done to death, so I went back and rethought it. Set my camera, a Fujica ST801, on a tripod and used a bulb lens blower to get some action on the winged seedings. It came out really nice and I got kicked up a few grades on the essay.


----------



## D3KNikki (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Shooter.


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

I love the concept. The idea is great, I agree tho a little cropping in with the camera.


----------



## xjrrrdx (May 16, 2010)

I just did a few of these yesterday. I was bored and the wife was gone to work so what to boys do? Play with toys.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jun 5, 2010)

Speed JUnkyz said:


> I love the concept. The idea is great, I agree tho a little cropping in with the camera.


 

thanks.


----------



## D3KNikki (Jun 5, 2010)

xjrrrdx said:


> I just did a few of these yesterday. I was bored and the wife was gone to work so what to boys do? Play with toys.


 

cool shots. you have a macro lense.  I am still saving for one.


----------



## Meshal (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing shots..

great focus..

like it 

10/10


----------

